# Looking to RP



## alexdeathwolf (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey everyone. I'm bored and figured I'd see about doing a rp here. Or over pm. Because that works too. 
I am an experienced rper though simply new to the forums. I really do not feel like doing anything mature though I have and can. 
So feel free to throw out some ideas. ^^


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 6, 2017)

What would you like to RP about?


----------



## alexdeathwolf (Jan 6, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> What would you like to RP about?


I'm not entirely very picky. What are your ideas?


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 7, 2017)

alexdeathwolf said:


> I'm not entirely very picky. What are your ideas?


Pretty much anything that doesn't contain NSFW or too violent stuff


----------



## alexdeathwolf (Jan 7, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Pretty much anything that doesn't contain NSFW or too violent stuff


Ah ok. Well I didn't plan on doing a rp like that anyway. ^^ 
I was hoping to use my Dutchie, RadioActive


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm OK with literally everything, though I prefer stuffs in modern era instead of "going over imagination" like fantasy or sci-fi, but it doesn't mean I won't do it.


----------



## alexdeathwolf (Jan 7, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm OK with literally everything, though I prefer stuffs in modern era instead of "going over imagination" like fantasy or sci-fi, but it doesn't mean I won't do it.


I can do pretty much anything depending on what exactly your looking to do


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 7, 2017)

alexdeathwolf said:


> I can do pretty much anything depending on what exactly your looking to do


I'm thinking of some operation that deals with mafia, gangsters, arm-dealers or the like, but... so far I got nothing detailed yet.


----------



## alexdeathwolf (Jan 7, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm thinking of some operation that deals with mafia, gangsters, arm-dealers or the like, but... so far I got nothing detailed yet.


Personally I'm not entirely feeling like that I'm sorry


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey, what about our characters simply meeting each other and doing something fun?


----------



## alexdeathwolf (Jan 7, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Hey, what about our characters simply meeting each other and doing something fun?


That's fine. (Answered)


----------



## Embrus (Jan 8, 2017)

I'd be intetested. Though I haven't Furry RPed before, I've done a few RPs before. I like sci-fi or near future.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 8, 2017)

Maybe, I haven't done RP's before, I probably wouldn't be too keen on doing it on the* fly*.


----------



## alexdeathwolf (Jan 8, 2017)

Embrus said:


> I'd be intetested. Though I haven't Furry RPed before, I've done a few RPs before. I like sci-fi or near future.


It's not much different than most rps except the fact that you are indeed a furry vs just an animal or human. 



MadKiyo said:


> Maybe, I haven't done RP's before, I probably wouldn't be too keen on doing it on the* fly*.


They're not hard but I can't say I can teach you even though I've been doing it for years. Heheh


----------



## Embrus (Jan 8, 2017)

alexdeathwolf said:


> It's not much different than most rps except the fact that you are indeed a furry vs just an animal or human.


Yeah, figured as much.
Come to think of it, I've never actually played a human in an rp. Huh.


----------



## alexdeathwolf (Jan 8, 2017)

Embrus said:


> Yeah, figured as much.
> Come to think of it, I've never actually played a human in an rp. Huh.


Well all I can say is to really just be how your Fursona is. If you do not have one then uh... good question X'D


----------



## Embrus (Jan 8, 2017)

alexdeathwolf said:


> Well all I can say is to really just be how your Fursona is. If you do not have one then uh... good question X'D


I've got an idea for one.


----------



## alexdeathwolf (Jan 8, 2017)

Embrus said:


> I've got an idea for one.


Well I'm absolutely fine with giving you time to create one especially if you have an idea for one ^^


----------



## Embrus (Jan 9, 2017)

alexdeathwolf said:


> Well I'm absolutely fine with giving you time to create one especially if you have an idea for one ^^


We can start whenever. It would be a great opportunity to really detail it more.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 9, 2017)

Yo how it goes i wanna join


----------



## alexdeathwolf (Jan 9, 2017)

Embrus said:


> We can start whenever. It would be a great opportunity to really detail it more.


That's up to you depending on it being public or private and what-not 




Snowfurry360 said:


> Yo how it goes i wanna join


We are working on it ^^


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 9, 2017)

alexdeathwolf said:


> We are working on it ^^


Kay. Listen, when it comes to ideas, I'm pretty good At thinking them up. And as it so happens, I LOVE fantasy RPs


----------



## alexdeathwolf (Jan 9, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Kay. Listen, when it comes to ideas, I'm pretty good At thinking them up. And as it so happens, I LOVE fantasy RPs


Well I have no idea other than using my Fursona


----------



## Embrus (Jan 9, 2017)

Do you all have Discord? We could set up a server, plop our fursonas in a blank world, and see where it goes from there.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 9, 2017)

Embrus said:


> Do you all have Discord? We could set up a server, plop our fursonas in a blank world, and see where it goes from there.


Welp..... I have no idea what discord is!


----------



## Embrus (Jan 9, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Welp..... I have no idea what discord is!


It's a chat system like Skype, but better


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 9, 2017)

Embrus said:


> It's a chat system like Skype, but better


Kay, maybe I'll check it out, but I have lots of s--t going on as it is ( no offense to discord)


----------



## alexdeathwolf (Jan 9, 2017)

Embrus said:


> Do you all have Discord? We could set up a server, plop our fursonas in a blank world, and see where it goes from there.


I do have a discord


----------



## Embrus (Jan 9, 2017)

alexdeathwolf said:


> I do have a discord


Maybe we should start a server


----------



## alexdeathwolf (Jan 9, 2017)

Embrus said:


> Maybe we should start a server


Sure


----------

